# Jerry



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday old man! Hope its a great day for you


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jerry. Here is to racing the dawn on many more mountain tops, chasing bucks and bulls to your hearts content; to floating a thousand more flies on waters clear and cold; to cloud filled days calling in mallards and pins and streaking teal till your shoulder numbs from the joy at hand; to all the coming memories away from the concrete jungle with that beautiful daughter of yours until you can finally rest at the campfire of burning memories with a true smile of satisfaction and happiness. Be well my friend!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

-^*^*^*-


----------

